
Why $2B startup GitHub is apparently in crisis, again - lukebennett
http://businessinsider.com/github-identity-crisis-2016-2
======
forgottenpass
I must be missing something here. Why exactly is focusing on sales to
enterprise causing a crisis at GitHub?

Is this a development team that doesn't want to prioritize that feature set?
Or something else? And if so _what_?

The closest the article gets to saying is a "suit-and-tie salesforce culture"
pitted against "GitHub's meritocracy with an informal management structure."
But what does the sale's team's culture matter outside the sales team?

Are they suddenly making the entire engineering team into sales engineers
rather than just having sales drive software requirement priority? It sounds
like it's that, or what a lot of management teams do when they want to change
focus, but don't have a clear idea what they want or how to accomplish it:
throw micromanagement at the problem.

~~~
hga
Well, we might make some deductions from the stasis of GitHub.com's features,
whatever they're doing, it's not e.g. improving the ability of projects to
handle their bug lists.

------
ferentchak
At my previous job I had a meeting with a senior salesperson at GitHub trying
to see if we could come up with some ways to help better serve some of our
joint customers and you could feel this kind of animosity bubbling up then.
Both of us had a strong programming background and were commiserating about
how hard it was to make time to write code with all of the other things we had
to due.

They told me that most of their new salespeople didn't have a practical real
world background using VS technologies and were more of a traditional
IBM/Oracle style salesperson. You could see that "coffee's for closers"
mentality was at odds with their hacker roots.

I hope they work it out seemed like an amazing place to work

